# position of adjectives



## shimon

Hello, I have two questions about the following sentence:
*Brno náleží k nejdůležitějším průmyslovým městům československým*
1 - could I put  československým before městům?
2 - would it be correct to substitute the last adjective with the genitive of the name 

*Československo*?* ***


----------



## bibax

1) before průmyslovým:

_Brno náleží k nejdůležitějším československým průmyslovým městům._

2) yes:

_Brno náleží k nejdůležitějším průmyslovým městům Československa._

The sentence is somewhat outdated.


----------



## shimon

how would you put it down in a more current style?


----------



## bibax

_Brno náleží k nejdůležitějším průmyslovým městům *České republiky*._

Not a question of style, of course.


----------



## shimon

Yes Bibax, received the message. I ought to have thought about that. The brutal truth is that the book I'm working with was written in 1949. Political geography have been changing ever since. It's just a Freudian slip, for I was born in 1947. I appreciate your help.


----------

